# pump bump/exostosis/Haglund's deformity



## susanlwright (Feb 11, 2008)

Physician removed the achilles from the insertion on the calcaneus except for the most peripheral parts of the attachment.The bump was removed. The undersurface of the bone was fishtailed with an osteotome.An Arthrex Achilles bridge system was placed approx 1cm proximal to the insertion of the achilles tendon into the calcaneus.  These were sutured thru the achilles tendon followed by a second pair of Biotenodesis screws distally.

Am I looking at 28120?  What about the fixation of the tendon?  Any help will be appreciated.

Susan L. Wright, CPC


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2008)

Was the achilles ruptured in any way?  It doesnt sound like it.  To me, it sounds as if he took off the achilles to remove the deformity and then re-attached it which makes it incident to and no further coding would be rewarded.  just my perception of your entry


----------

